# Stolen Wood



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm just getting into the wood burning scene, and feeling very attached to the piles of wood that I have worked so hard for. I have started to wonder lately with this cold snap on the east side of the country lately, have any of you went out to the stacks to find some of your hard earned, well seasoned firewood missing/stolen?


----------



## pen (Jan 7, 2014)

I had some come up missing last summer, not much, 3 or 4 good arm loads, just enough to notice off of the one stack that was about 90% finished.

The neighbor lady stopped me when mowing the grass a few days later, and offered to pay for what her husband stole   They are good people, and I've offered him firewood many times.  Didn't care for the fact that he took it, as I would have rather given it to him (and would have given him considerably more) but since they really are great neighbors, it certainly wasn't something to lose any sleep over or waste time being concerned with.

I'm going to move this thread over to the wood shed.

pen


----------



## Smoke Stack (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't think any was actually stolen, but last week someone knocked over one of my stacked pallets and kind of threw the wood around so I know it didn't just fall over. I have my suspicions on who it was, but whatever.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 7, 2014)

A few years back at a friends hunting camp, I asked why everybody had their wood ends painted ?  To seal out moisture? Is this something new?  He said , some low lifes would steal wood and having it painted you could tell it was not cut recently , it cut down on quite a bit of theft.


----------



## maverick06 (Jan 7, 2014)

yep, my folks have a camp up in maine that is left empty for the winter. If there is any wood left its all stolen come next spring...... miserable people. Last year someone stove the silverware (note, the camp is about as basic as possible, the most expensive thing in it is a microwave from about 1982...)....


----------



## northwinds (Jan 7, 2014)

My wood never gets stolen...anymore.


----------



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

northwinds said:


> My wood never gets stolen...anymore.



Why not anymore? Did you install 10' chain link with razor wire around your stacks? Oh, and spot lights and seismic alarms?


----------



## pen (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like to remind everyone that what you write on the internet can be used against you in a court of law.  

Also, your statute of limitations may vary


----------



## northwinds (Jan 7, 2014)

Therivermonster said:


> Why not anymore? Did you install 10' chain link with razor wire around your stacks? Oh, and spot lights and seismic alarms?



It was a joke.  See my signature line.    No worries, Pen.


----------



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

northwinds said:


> It was a joke.  See my signature line.    No worries, Pen.



Ha ha. I didn't see that part of your sig line, but it is very fitting for this thread. 

Any more good stories of firewood being stolen out there?


----------



## northwinds (Jan 7, 2014)

Therivermonster said:


> Ha ha. I didn't see that part of your sig line, but it is very fitting for this thread.
> 
> Any more good stories of firewood being stolen out there?



I actually starting using that signature line after having a cord of 3 year old oak/hickory stolen from my 12 acre wood lot which is about 7 miles from 
my house.  In addition to stealing the wood, they stole a wheel off of my old pick-up truck that I kept on the property.  I got rid of the pickup truck 
and no longer store wood on the woodlot.  It gets brought back to my house property for seasoning.  I do have a big dog here who has a very scary
bark.  We are off from the main road and rarely get visitors.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 7, 2014)

I try and stack where it is difficult to get to. I tell my neighbors to help themselves, and they watch when I'm not there.


----------



## woodsman416 (Jan 7, 2014)

I had some stolen when I lived in a townhouse. I had a small stack out back, probably about a quarter of cord. A cold spell hit and half my wood disappeared one day while I was at work. After that, I hung a sign on pile that said "If you can read this, you're in my scope". Never had a problem again.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Jan 7, 2014)

I find the shepherds do a good job of protecting their pile of chew toys.

a few years ago a man down on his luck needed cord wood. he had a 4 wheeler so I loaned him my trailer and let him have the wood he needed for the winter. through circumstances he was not able to hold onto his home. he called me and let me know my trailer was in his yard. and how thankful he was for the generosity. I went to get my trailer and hmm it wasn't there. I waited for a year and half and I found it on my other neighbors lawn hooked to his tractor.


----------



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> I find the shepherds do a good job of protecting their pile of chew toys.
> 
> a few years ago a man down on his luck needed cord wood. he had a 4 wheeler so I loaned him my trailer and let him have the wood he needed for the winter. through circumstances he was not able to hold onto his home. he called me and let me know my trailer was in his yard. and how thankful he was for the generosity. I went to get my trailer and hmm it wasn't there. I waited for a year and half and I found it on my other neighbors lawn hooked to his tractor.




Well did you go get it or what?


----------



## n2brk (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## n2brk (Jan 7, 2014)

Dunno why the picture isn't coming up?  Lemme try to upload:


----------



## n2brk (Jan 7, 2014)

well, twice is better than not at all, lol


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Jan 7, 2014)

Therivermonster said:


> Well did you go get it or what?


Yes, I did get the trailer back!
I just love the story. I help someone down on their luck and someone else steals from them because they are down. everything runs full circle, so the say!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 7, 2014)

We have 2 boxers that are friendly unless I tell them not to be. And they are very fast runners. Been more than 1 rabbit in pieces on the front walkway


----------



## blades (Jan 7, 2014)

There is an ugly rumor around my area about two lovely spaniels that hang out with a really mean crotchety old guy. You can trust the spaniels , but not the old guy.


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 7, 2014)

Not yet, I currently have a friendly retired neighbor who sits in his window all day and night.  Nothing escapes his gaze and my woodshed is directly in his line of site.
I actually think he counts the splits every time I retrieve some.

Also the man who lives behind me is the "crazy loner" of the town and no one dares disturb him.
He is a nice enough guy but I sometimes build up his evil reputation to keep people away from my property.  We don't even get trick or treaters.


----------



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Not yet, I currently have a friendly retired neighbor who sits in his window all day and night.  Nothing escapes his gaze and my woodshed is directly in his line of site.
> I actually think he counts the splits every time I retrieve some.
> 
> Also the man who lives behind me is the "crazy loner" of the town and no one dares disturb him.
> He is a nice enough guy but I sometimes build up his evil reputation to keep people away from my property.  We don't even get trick or treaters.




You should take a beer over to him some day and shoot the chit. You never know what kind of people you are gonna meet.


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 7, 2014)

Therivermonster said:


> You should take a beer over to him some day and shoot the chit. You never know what kind of people you are gonna meet.



I do, bring some of my wife's pumpkin cookies as well.  That is why he is now nice to me and calls me if he ever sees anything suspicious.


----------



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> I do, bring some of my wife's pumpkin cookies as well.  That is why he is now nice to me and calls me if he ever sees anything suspicious.



Nice. It's good to have good neighbors. I need to take some cookies to my neighbors hoping that this will keep them from stealing my firewood.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 7, 2014)

Anybody remember that destructive lady named Sandy from 2012?  She stole 2-2 1/2 cords and dropped them all across the neighborhood.  I was able to find less than half a cord.  Really set me back, that was this winters wood.


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 7, 2014)

Therivermonster said:


> Nice. It's good to have good neighbors. I need to take some cookies to my neighbors hoping that this will keep them from stealing my firewood.


Good neighbors are great... there's an older lady next door to me who's always on the lookout for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 7, 2014)

Oddly no one around me burns wood. I have thought about my oak stacks which are within sight of the road. I have comtemplated moving them, not so much out of fear of theft as much as people just knowing my business.
We had problems with our summer home when I was a kid. The woodstacks disappeared during the winters.
The theives turned out to be the previous landowner's offspring. The landed gentry who sold off all his lakefront property to the "summer people" His kids confessed to me they stole wood,broke into camps and had parties. The cops thought the wood thieves were snowmobilers from across the lake in Vermont.
My father just ended up stacking wood inside the detached garage.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 7, 2014)

People suck any more. 2 things I can't tolerate are thieves and liars


----------



## Therivermonster (Jan 7, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> People suck any more. 2 things I can't tolerate are thieves and liars



I concur. Those two things seem to come very easy to a lot of folks these days.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 7, 2014)

I noticed some wood moved around and out of place in the huge pile of splits in my driveway so I checked my security cams to see what happened.   On the video it showed a guy that lives in the foreclosed house down the way making many trips away with a wheelbarrow full of wood!

So a couple days after I saw this I saw him while I was out walking the dog and told him "I don't mind you taking wood to stay warm but I'd rather you earn it by helping me stack it in my backyard wood stacks."  His response was "I didn't take any of your wood, are you accusing me of stealing your wood?"  I asked him if he wanted to watch the video and he told me to f-off.  Haha loser.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 7, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Not yet, I currently have a friendly retired neighbor who sits in his window all day and night.  Nothing escapes his gaze and my woodshed is directly in his line of site.
> I actually think he counts the splits every time I retrieve some.
> 
> Also the man who lives behind me is the "crazy loner" of the town and no one dares disturb him.
> He is a nice enough guy but I sometimes build up his evil reputation to keep people away from my property.  We don't even get trick or treaters.


 

HehHeh . . . almost sounds like my neighbors.

Neighbor across the way is a retired school teacher who sees everything. When we leave we tell her and ask her to just keep an eye out for things . . . as if we really need to ask. She is nice enough . . . in fact she was the one who told me who took the dead elm that the town cut down on my property (technically it was in their right of way) -- I was keeping the wood, but the town for some reason thought I did not want it and told another guy he could pick it up (long story short, I shared the wood with him as he is a decent enough guy and did not outright steal the wood.)

We also had another neighbor to our side who was notorious in the neighborhood. A real SOB . . . but for some reason my wife got along fine with him. He died several years ago though.

My other neighbors up the road are great -- one I have invited over for Thanksgiving dinner in the past (he lives alone and his children live down state), the other is an all around good guy and the third one is my Amish neighbor who has come by in the past to pick apples to make cider.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats why I'm happy I don't have any neighbors and I live back a long driveway on a back road. Nobody can see my business


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Jan 7, 2014)

I live out in BFI. Or BF Illinois. No neighborhood. And my neighbors are comfortably far enough away it's too far to walk. But...I shoot guns. A lot. Morning. Day. Night. I shoot when birds wake me up or when my heeler won't stop barking. I fire shots when I see people/kids driving through the bottoms around here. Lots of pew pew pew! Im pretty sure I've gained the proud reputation of the coot and I'm only 31. I doubt anyone will steal my wood. 

As yoy can see. No one around me.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 7, 2014)

Last winter we gave some wood away to a friend who lives in a village. He had a lot of wood stolen as he had it stacked right along an alley. He has since moved his wood piles. lol


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 7, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I live out in BFI. Or BF Illinois. No neighborhood. And my neighbors are comfortably far enough away it's too far to walk. But...I shoot guns. A lot. Morning. Day. Night. I shoot when birds wake me up or when my heeler won't stop barking. I fire shots when I see people/kids driving through the bottoms around here. Lots of pew pew pew! Im pretty sure I've gained the proud reputation of the coot and I'm only 31. I doubt anyone will steal my wood.
> 
> As yoy can see. No one around me.


'Merica !!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 7, 2014)

loadstarken said:


> guy that lives in the foreclosed house... His response was "I didn't take any of your wood, are you accusing me of stealing your wood?"  I asked him if he wanted to watch the video and he told me to f-off.


Here I go making assumptions again... but it's amazing this guy can't keep a job.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 7, 2014)

The guy moved into the house after the house sat empty because the owners that got foreclosed on moved out.   I doubt this guy has a job at all!   I think the correct term is squatters.


----------



## legrandice (Jan 7, 2014)

I am surrounded by elderly retired people.  Single women on either side and a really crotchety man and his wife across the street.  They are always watching what I am doing..for better or worse.  When I have a project going on, they always seem to walk the dogs back and forth on the street.  I tried being friendly when we moved in with mixed results.


----------



## valley ranch (Jan 7, 2014)

I heard a story years back about a fellow here in the mountains, drilling a hole in a split, adding something that would go bang and waxing the hole, he added the split to his wood pile. Don't remember the rest of the story.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 7, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> I heard a story years back about a fellow here in the mountains, drilling a hole in a split, and waxing the hole...


Sounds like a guy who's spending a little too much time in the wood shed.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 7, 2014)

It's quite amazing what a few well placed, realistic, rubber snakes will do to deter a thief! Not kidding!


----------



## mark cline (Jan 7, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> Thats why I'm happy I don't have any neighbors and I live back a long driveway on a back road. Nobody can see my business


Me too,  1800 ft driveway , no neighbors, love it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 7, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> I heard a story years back about a fellow here in the mountains, drilling a hole in a split, adding something that would go bang and waxing the hole, he added the split to his wood pile. Don't remember the rest of the story.



Heard this story here before many a time . . . cannot help but think it may be an urban legend.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 7, 2014)

I hide my wood stacks with large Marijuana plants. 

Just kidding...

I do find that a German Shepherd is a great deterrent from unwanted visitors. Heck, even the wanted ones don't want to show up.


----------



## McKeznak (Jan 7, 2014)

Natural gas came down our road a few years back and almost everyone has switched over. The biggest concern to my wood piles is no longer my neighbours, but it's when my friends are over for a camp fire, I have a whole pile of uglies, poplar, softwood and random brush ready to go for bonfires but for some reason guests are always drawn to pull wood out of my beautifully raised and covered stacks of oak and maple. *sigh*


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 8, 2014)

I traditionally stack my wood at the back of my house where the only access is via a wheelbarrow. Generally thieves are lazy and aren't willing to work. It also helps that my neighbors are a state trooper with two other troopers in the neighborhood, a county sheriff, the daughter of the chief county sheriff plus a few state and federal prison guards to boot.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 8, 2014)

peakbagger said:


> I traditionally stack my wood at the back of my house where the only access is via a wheelbarrow. Generally thieves are lazy and aren't willing to work. It also helps that my neighbors are a state trooper with two other troopers in the neighborhood, a county sheriff, the daughter of the chief county sheriff plus a few state and federal prison guards to boot.



better than a gated community!


----------



## Pat53 (Jan 8, 2014)

loadstarken said:


> I noticed some wood moved around and out of place in the huge pile of splits in my driveway so I checked my security cams to see what happened.   On the video it showed a guy that lives in the foreclosed house down the way making many trips away with a wheelbarrow full of wood!
> 
> So a couple days after I saw this I saw him while I was out walking the dog and told him "I don't mind you taking wood to stay warm but I'd rather you earn it by helping me stack it in my backyard wood stacks."  His response was "I didn't take any of your wood, are you accusing me of stealing your wood?"  I asked him if he wanted to watch the video and he told me to f-off.  Haha loser.



At that point, I would have turned the video over to the police. I don't care if the dude was down on his luck or not. Stealing, and then lying about it, would not have set well with me. It's nice and comfy in a jail cell, and you get 3 meals a day too. Like someone else said, liars and thieves are the worst people in the world IMO.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 8, 2014)

I said it  And fwiw I never stole anything I didn't need


J/K


----------



## Ashful (Jan 8, 2014)

They're building a new house behind me, back close to where I have 18 cords presently stacked, and my new splitter stored under tarp.  Hopefully none of the contractors see it as an opportunity to help themselves.  So far, no problems.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 8, 2014)

woodsman416 said:


> I had some stolen when I lived in a townhouse. I had a small stack out back, probably about a quarter of cord. A cold spell hit and half my wood disappeared one day while I was at work. After that, I hung a sign on pile that said "If you can read this, you're in my scope". Never had a problem again.


This is my favorite solution! I would use this tactic if I had wood being stolen, or in your situation maybe, Joful. Awesome for you woodsman416


----------



## Razo (Jan 8, 2014)

I had security cameras at my old apartment and I plan on installing them at my new house. One is getting aimed right at the wood pile just in case.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Jan 8, 2014)

We built our new house 600+' off the road so we would not be bothered and have the woods to our selves. We have lots of old logging roads that run the length of the land and love to walk and hunt it in the fall and winter. This summer my niece asked if she could stop by and get some wood for her fire pit.

Over the next few weeks I could tell she had come by a few more times and was glad she was enjoying the out door fires with her children. Come Oct. I noticed much more wood being used and asked her the next time I saw her to please take the wood from the stacks I had showed her. To this she said that was where she had taken the wood from the two times they came to get some. I knew for sure some one had taken some from other stacks.

A few weeks later I was scouting out back for deer season and came across a camp set up about 1/4 mile from the house with cook stove, toilet, tent, solar lights and a real nice fire pit setup. I backed away and walked over to my neighbors house about a mile away, ( police chief in town) and asked if he could have someone take a look. I walked back home and ten min. later a cruser comes up the drive then three more. First officer out is my nieces boyfriend and asked if I could show them to the camp site they think it could be someone they have been looking for. It was and they cleared him out and gave him a lesson about trespassing on posted property and that stealing wood was just like taking cash and could end up in jail time. 

Turns out he had been kicked out of the house by his wife for hitting her and was already looking at jail time for that.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 9, 2014)

Smoke Stack said:


> I don't think any was actually stolen, but last week someone knocked over one of my stacked pallets and kind of threw the wood around so I know it didn't just fall over. I have my suspicions on who it was, but whatever.



I've had bears knock over and scatter my woodpiles.  I think they were after mice, chipmunks, or bugs that live in there.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 9, 2014)

Since they sell wood at the local mini ,mart for $5 for a few measly splits, yes i would think it gets stolen more often than people think.


----------



## mol1jb (Jan 10, 2014)

Ha this is a cool thread.

I work as the caretaker of a campground. I also live on site in the ranger house. Our basement is a walkout to the front driveway so that is the easiest place for me to stack and access wood in the winter. A few times though I have heard some clunking in the front and I walk out to see some camper loading my wood. I politely say that this wood is for the use of the house. If you would like wood for burning you need to purchase it from the camp ground. Everyone is usually nice and appologetic. I had no idea they say. I think most are being sincere. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 10, 2014)

SO many people think this wood is trash and that they are doing us a favor by making the pile smaller.  I honestly think that they do not understand the effort that we go through to scrounge, split, and stack all this wood.

I swear they think "oh I thought I was doing you a favor....who really needs all that wood, won't it go to waste?".

I too try to be patiently optimistic about the rest of the human race....but my find patience is failing.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Jan 10, 2014)

Back in the day! I would wait for the power companies and road agent to clear row/lines in front of my property generally they would drop my trees that where in the way. Then just wait for the first scrounge to buck it up then I would back up my truck and start loading my wood. It's nice to have free labor! They would complain but I just replied I thought you where just getting practice for the road cleanup crew at the jail, because that's where you will be going if you take my wood!  LOL


----------



## McKeznak (Jan 10, 2014)

BurnIt13 said:


> won't it go to waste?



Funny I just had a debate with one of my co-workers about this, she's been complain that he wood sizzles glass dirties and she can't turn the air down, turns out she's been buying wood and burning it in the same year ever year because her dad told her "the wood will go bad and punky if you let it sit for more than a year or two". But she has a beautiful wood shed good ventilation and everything.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 10, 2014)

You just can't change the mind of some people.  "Wet wood burns longer", "Pine causes creosote", etc.  Some people, even those who have never even operated a stove have been hearing the same wrong opinion since birth, and unquestionably repeat it as if its gospel.

My wife was extremely nervous when we started burning our 1.5 cords of PINE this year.  She comes from the city and the closest she ever was to a wood stove prior to me installing one was a campfire.  Even she thought pine was bad.

Oh....back on topic.  One good thing about burning pine....no one will steal it!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 10, 2014)

Here are a couple of signs that I want to put up.


----------



## richg (Jan 11, 2014)

There was a story on here long ago, not sure if it was true....during the Depression, a guy was having problems with a neighbor stealing firewood. The neighbor was warned but kept doing it. The owner cut a split in half, hollowed it out and put a stick of dynamite in there. The split was returned to the pile, the neighbor stole it and the resulting explosion and fire burned his house down. Desperate times call for desperate measures, I guess.


----------



## Spud Monkey (Jan 12, 2014)

Best thing to prevent wood from being stolen is live in neighborhood where you the only one with wood stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 12, 2014)

richg said:


> There was a story on here long ago, not sure if it was true....during the Depression, a guy was having problems with a neighbor stealing firewood. The neighbor was warned but kept doing it. The owner cut a split in half, hollowed it out and put a stick of dynamite in there. The split was returned to the pile, the neighbor stole it and the resulting explosion and fire burned his house down. Desperate times call for desperate measures, I guess.


Unless there was a rope type fuse in it with a blasting cap i dont think it would explode.Would simply burn up. Dynamite needs a small explosion to set it off such as one from a blasting cap.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Lab/german shorthaired pointer 85lbs and he is a little nippy( ask our ups driver he wont come in the driveway) I also have invisible fence if you ever enter our property you never know if he is out and he is real fast.

However we live in the on top of a moutain and there is wood everywhere.


----------



## McKeznak (Jan 13, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> ...
> However we live in the on top of a moutain and there is wood everywhere.



They don't just want the wood, they want to take the hard work you've put in c/s/s


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 13, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Since they sell wood at the local mini ,mart for $5 for a few measly splits, yes i would think it gets stolen more often than people think.


 

Years ago new neighbors moved in and we shared a few brews around the firepit.  She admitted to us that the $5 bundles were always "buy one, get one" for them meaning she'd pay for one and steal one....

Year or two later I increase my wood supply in preparation of getting a wood stove.and soon start to notice some is disappearing from the end my long stack.  Waited a several weeks and no one fessed up so I installed a dusk to dawn light on the back of my garage to light up my stacking area... With in a day of turning it on, the neighbor strolls over and asks what is up with the light and it bothers them.  I explain the missing wood and he fesses up, gives a half-a**ed apology and asks if I will take the light down.  I say no, I spent $50 and half day installing the thing but I would be willing to work with them and make sure it's off when they have a party in the back yard.

A couple days pass and I am using the city alley that goes behind my property and theirs.  I notice a chain and private property sign blocking the alley at their property(the only access).  He comes out of the house and proceeds to tell me I'm trespassing and I can't use the alley anymore.  Then to top it off they compained to the city about the light!!

Now years later I use the alley antime I want, the motion lights keep the wood where it belongs and wood thieving neighbors mind there own business and we mind ours.  A 6' x 85' privacy fence now separates us, best investment ever.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Jan 13, 2014)

3fordasho said:


> Years ago new neighbors moved in and we shared a few brews around the firepit.  She admitted to us that the $5 bundles were always "buy one, get one" for them meaning she'd pay for one and steal one....
> 
> Year or two later I increase my wood supply in preparation of getting a wood stove.and soon start to notice some is disappearing from the end my long stack.  Waited a several weeks and no one fessed up so I installed a dusk to dawn light on the back of my garage to light up my stacking area... With in a day of turning it on, the neighbor strolls over and asks what is up with the light and it bothers them.  I explain the missing wood and he fesses up, gives a half-a**ed apology and asks if I will take the light down.  I say no, I spent $50 and half day installing the thing but I would be willing to work with them and make sure it's off when they have a party in the back yard.
> 
> ...



Yep, good fences make good neighbors.


----------



## Woodman37 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've never had a problem with anyone stealing my wood. My neighbor closest to my wood stacks is retired and watches everything that goes on. One evening about 8 o'clock after getting home from work I was bringing in a few wheel barrel loads and he watched me like a hawk! I finally got uneasy with this stopped what I was doing so I could explain it was me and everything was ok. All my neighbors dislike this man but I like him!  My other neighbor is also retired but an ex marine Vietnam vet who packs heat all the time. Therefore I'm not too worried.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 14, 2014)

Woodman37 said:


> My other neighbor is also retired but an ex marine Vietnam vet who packs heat all the time. Therefore I'm not too worried.


Until the dementia starts to set in...


----------



## WarmBluthner (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm more afraid that drunk people set fire to the load of building scraps and pallet wood that grows in front of my house.


----------



## bodhran (Aug 27, 2015)

Sinngetreu said:


> Yep, good fences make good neighbors.


Nothing beats a 6' f**k you fence...lol


----------



## BigCountryNY (Aug 28, 2015)

This is our female, Sascha - one of our guardians of the wood stacks.  Our property isn't fenced and the dogs have a wireless fence, so people approaching see the dogs are free to roam.  Between her and our male, their barks (and lack of visible containment) have scared the likes of several passing by.  Our neighbors all now know the drill but someone looking to score from the stacks would have no idea.  And since I trained them in a different language, they don't understand "stay", "stop", or "get back".


----------

